# Nevão no Sabugal - 3 de Dezembro 2010



## DRC (3 Dez 2010 às 18:50)

Fotos do nevão na cidade do Sabugal, enviadas por uma prima minha:


----------



## DRC (3 Dez 2010 às 18:59)

*Espero que gostem! *


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2010 às 19:05)

Neve com aspecto bem fofo 

Boas fotos


----------



## Black_Heart (3 Dez 2010 às 19:37)

Realmente a neve parece bem fofa eheheh.
Foi um grande nevão  era assim que gostava de ver hoje aqui na Covilhã, mas pronto  

Muitos boas fotos


----------



## DRC (3 Dez 2010 às 19:43)

Disseram-me que a neve era seca, que quando se chutava parecia que se estava aos pontapés a farinha.


----------



## actioman (3 Dez 2010 às 20:33)

Epá isso não é neve é algodão! 

Grandes acumulações! E o canito e o bichano dão-se bem com tamanho branco! 

Muito bonito, sem dúvida! Sabugal no seu melhor!! 

Obrigado a ti a à tua prima que tem muito jeito para a fotografia!!


----------

